# Camelbak Trinkflasche bzw. Deckel reinigen?



## chayenne06 (27. August 2011)

sagt mal, wie reinigt ihr eure Flaschen?

wie ich nämlich eben feststellen musste, sammelte sich in meiner Camelbak Trinkflasche im Verschlussdeckel Dreck an- bzw. so Schimmelabsatz 
Hab bisher die nur ausgespült und trocknen lassen. Problem bei den Verschlusskappen der Camelbak Flaschen ist das Innere, da kommt man überhaupt nicht hin zum saubermachen! 

kann man das ganze Teil einfach in was reinlegen was es säubert? für die Trinkblasen werden ja Correga Tabs oder sowas empfohlen?  geht das logischerweise auch mit dem Deckel?? 

werde in Zukunft wohl nur noch Wasser verwenden


----------



## Hummelbrumm (27. August 2011)

Mh ich lasse immer durch die Deckel Wasser mit reichlich Spüli durchlaufen.
Oder ich schmeiße sie ins Spülwasser wenn ich mal was mit der Hand spül.
Dabei versuche ich immer noch mit der Spülbürste in alle Ritzen zu kommen.
Bis jetzt hab ich noch keinen Schimmel oder so entdeckt.
Achso ich hab die Flaschen von Specialized mit der großen Öffnung.

Ich trau mich nicht die Deckel in die Spülmaschine zu tun, wegen der Dichtung.
Weiß einer ob das geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (27. August 2011)

Die Camelbak sind leider so konstruiert, dass man eben nicht da in die Ritzen kommt. Dafür halten sie ja super dicht! Habe mir eine zweite Flasche gekauft, in die dann nur noch Wasser kommt! Trotz allem möchte ich die andere Flasche auch sauber bekommen! Aber mit Spüli: schmeckt da danach dann das nicht nach dem Zeug??


----------



## Hummelbrumm (27. August 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> Die Camelbak sind leider so konstruiert, dass man eben nicht da in die Ritzen kommt. Dafür halten sie ja super dicht! Habe mir eine zweite Flasche gekauft, in die dann nur noch Wasser kommt! Trotz allem möchte ich die andere Flasche auch sauber bekommen! Aber mit Spüli: schmeckt da danach dann das nicht nach dem Zeug??



Nö gar nicht. Muss man nur gut ausspülen.
Denke mal da geht gut was an Wasser durch.
Bei anderem Plastikgeschirr/-dosen oder so schmeckt man das Spülmittel auch nicht.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. August 2011)

Spüli schmeckst Du nicht, Corega Tabs schon, ich finde auch nicht, dass die helfen... Wenn schwarzer Mocker drin ist, hilft entweder mechanisches Reinigen (drin rumpopeln bis es weg ist  ) oder wegwerfen... Die Camelbak Flaschen hab ich aus dem Grund nicht mehr gekauft... Probier es mal mit Ohrstäbchen oder sowas beim Mundstück


----------



## chayenne06 (27. August 2011)

bin ja schon am rumpobeln gewesen  allein der gedanke daran wird die flasche eh nicht mehr retten können- denke die wird ab sofort im schrank stehen  

aber die camelbak flaschen halten doch super dicht!! deswegen find ich die schon toll


----------



## 4mate (27. August 2011)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> Ich trau mich nicht die Deckel in die Spülmaschine zu tun, wegen der Dichtung.
> Weiß *einer* ob das geht?


Ja, ich - es geht nicht!
Das heiße Wasser der Spülmaschine löst die Weichmacher des Kunststoffes aus -> Gesundheitsschädlich.

Trinkflaschen und -bags immer nur mit Wasser spülen das nicht wärmer ist, als es die Hände ohne Verbrühungen zu erleiden, ertragen.

Auch zu diesem Thema: http://www.taz.de/!32054/


----------



## Mausoline (27. August 2011)

Mit Pfeifenreinigern hat man auch noch die Möglichkeit gebogene Verbindungsteile zu reinigen oder Schlitze/Falten mit Correga lösen und mit Flaschenbürste mit langen festeren Borsten rubbeln


----------



## chayenne06 (27. August 2011)

ah okay. pfeifenputzer stimmt- hört sich gut an.
aber gibts irgendwas in das ich den deckel einweichen könnte ? oder doch einfach dann wasser und spüli und pfeifenputzer?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. August 2011)

Vielleicht in ein Ultraschallbad? Das sollte eigentlich den ganzen Modder rausschütteln.  Ehrlich gesagt, würde ich den Deckel wegschmeißen. Hab bei meinen Camalbaks festgestellt, wenn da mal der Modder drin ist, dann kriegt man den auch nicht mehr raus. Sieht zwar augenscheinlich sauber aus, aber sobald wieder Flüssigkeit reinkommt, ist er auch sofort wieder da.


----------



## chayenne06 (27. August 2011)

ja ich werde die flasche bzw. den deckel auch nicht mehr verwenden  
thema hat sich dann wohl erledigt- sollte ich es nicht gescheit raus bekommen, so wie es aussieht! 
gibts die deckel zum nachkaufen? glaube eher nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (27. August 2011)

Versuch´s doch mal mit sehr warmen Essigwasser(richtig lang einlegen).
Wenn es die Dichtung überlebt, was denke ich wahrscheinlich ist, gut, wenn nicht kannst den Deckel halt auch nicht mehr verwenden.

schönes WE, Alex


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. August 2011)

also ich stopfe meine Trinkflaschen inklusive deckel immer in die Spülmaschine 
Was man nicht in die spülmaschine tun kann überlebt bei mir nicht lange 
Mich nervt ja schon die spülerei mit der Blase immer aber da kann man halt nix machen


----------



## LaCarolina (28. August 2011)

Gibt es bei Euch diese Sterilisationstabletten für Babyfläschen???
Ich bentuze die für alles was keimfrei werden soll, die bestehen wohl aus Chlor-was-weiss-ich.


----------



## Bjunior (28. August 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> also ich stopfe meine Trinkflaschen inklusive deckel immer in die Spülmaschine
> Was man nicht in die spülmaschine tun kann überlebt bei mir nicht lange
> Mich nervt ja schon die spülerei mit der Blase immer aber da kann man halt nix machen





> Das heiße Wasser der Spülmaschine löst die Weichmacher des Kunststoffes aus -> Gesundheitsschädlich.



4mate hat (leider) recht, auch wenn es die einfachste Methode ist ist sie nicht zu empfehlen.

Ich versuche es zur Zeit mit 99%igem Isopropanol, erhoffe mir eig Erfolg damit. Nur leider war erst 2x putzen angesagt.

MfG


----------



## Hummelbrumm (28. August 2011)

Bjunior schrieb:


> 4mate hat (leider) recht, auch wenn es die einfachste Methode ist ist sie nicht zu empfehlen.
> 
> Ich versuche es zur Zeit mit 99%igem Isopropanol, erhoffe mir eig Erfolg damit. Nur leider war erst 2x putzen angesagt.
> 
> MfG



Na ich denke dann kann man auch von Hand mit Spüli ran und ab und zu mal die Flasche ins Gefrierfach packen. Soll ja gut sein bei Trinkblasen dann gehts auch mit Trinkflaschen.
Aber abgesheen davon kosten die meisten Flaschen ja auch nicht viel (ich weiss einige schon) dann tuscht man sie halt öfter mal aus, oder?


----------



## renuel2011 (3. September 2012)

Ich habe zwei im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden.

Ich benutze sie zwar hauptsächlich, aber nicht nur für Wasser, denn man kann den Verschluß komplett auseinandernehmen und wieder zusammensetzen, so kann man alle Teile gut reinigen. Die äußere Silikonkappe kann man mit einem Geschirrtuch greifen und abziehen, oder mit einer stumpfen Klinge unten vorsichtig abhebeln. Der Drehmechanismus wird durch vier "Schnapper" (Kunststoffzungen) des Deckels innen fixiert. Von innen nach außen leicht drücken und gleichzeitig die Kunststoffzungen vorsichtig aufhebeln, schon flutscht der ganze Mechanismus heraus. Jetzt kann man alle Teile auseinandernehmen, Membrane, Haltering, Silikondichtring und Drehelement und alles gründlich reinigen.

Um den Mechanismus zu schonen mache ich das natürlich nicht nach jedem Gebrauch, aber durchaus öfter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeMa (4. September 2012)

Ich mache meine immer mit Essigwasser sauber 
und den Deckel mit einer Zahnbürste. Danach gründlich ausspülen. Sonst schmeckt es halt nach dem Zeug :kotz:


----------



## negativ (31. August 2015)

Ich werfe immer eine Kukident Tablette in die Flasche. Deckel drauf und am nächsten morgen ist sie wieder frisch. Was es schafft die Dritten frisch zu halten, hat mit einer Flasche kein Problem .


----------



## murmel04 (31. August 2015)

Wow, der Fred ist schon uralt


----------



## eminem7905 (2. September 2015)

ins Tiefkühlfach für 2 Tage, tötet alle Bakterien


----------

